# forum suggestion



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

i recon every new member should be forced to watch http://www.dodge-srt4.com/posting.html


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Definitely


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think I'm gonna be posting this link a lot.

Once so far. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

agree with all that !


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I like it!


----------

